# Made Bacon. Getting ready to do it again. Anyone have unconventional recipes?



## bbraun17 (Sep 19, 2014)

I've dived into the wondrous of homemade bacon with heavenly results. I got a 6 pound belly and cut it half. I made a Grade A Maple Syrup & Brown Sugar (+ Applewood smoked) Bacon and regular Salt & Pepper (+ Hickory smoked) Bacon.

I'm looking to get a bigger belly todayand make a hefty amount more of each. But I'd like to try something weird/different. Any search I try to do just gets me Maple Syrup + xxx or plain salted bacon. Does anyone have interesting bacon recipes that are slightly away from the norm? I've heard of some interesting ideas of using coffee/espresso, but never any good guidelines of measurements.

And on the topic of bacon, here are some pics from my last cook. All of the photos are of the Maple Syrup & Brown Sugar:

Finished curing after 7 days













20140823_173113.jpg



__ bbraun17
__ Sep 19, 2014






Side shot













20140823_173123.jpg



__ bbraun17
__ Sep 19, 2014






This was my first time, so I hot smoked it at ~220 until it hit 150 internally. I think it took my about 4 hours to do 3ish pounds.













20140823_203201.jpg



__ bbraun17
__ Sep 19, 2014






Looks like bacon to me!













20140823_203219.jpg



__ bbraun17
__ Sep 19, 2014






I was drooling as I sliced these suckers.













20140823_205535.jpg



__ bbraun17
__ Sep 19, 2014






I'm drooling right now as I post these pictures.













20140823_210142.jpg



__ bbraun17
__ Sep 19, 2014






The Maple and Brown sugar one was by far the best of the two. Normal store-bought or any bacon in general is never as satisfying as mine.













IMG_20140830_105133.jpg



__ bbraun17
__ Sep 19, 2014






It's so good, I have people seriously lining up to give me money for more. Thanks ahead of time for any recipes!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 19, 2014)

Very nice ,Bbraun. second post and you're submitting Q-view 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nice looking Bacon 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've yet to afford a Belly , but am chomping at the bit to give it a go . . .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





SWMBO , says it's too much of a chance , AND , with the new Q-Bana , $ , my allowance is no more for a year . . .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Going to use my Christmas coupon my Brother - in - Law gives each year . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Then share some with the Family , so I can then collect funds for more ( I'll tell them it ain't cheap . . . and hope that works.

My F-I-L gets Ribs from time to time , so I get to them from time to time . . .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Since I haven't experimented with any , I have no recipes.  The Bacon Bunch will invade soon and you'll be swamped with ideas 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and . . .


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 19, 2014)

Brian,  Beautiful Q view, specifically because you did it for one of my favorite topics.  Your pictures made me drool.  I made 11 pounds of bacon over the past 2 weeks.  The first I was eating a bit of last night and the second is drying.  I love making my own bacon. Have you seen the price   of store bought bacon, making it is much less expensive for a much higher quality product.

If you are looking for unconventional recipe, try making panchetta.  It's kinda Italian bacon.  Look up some recipes.  I can post the one I used if you want.  let me know and I'll look it up for you.  It has a totally different taste.


----------



## bbraun17 (Sep 19, 2014)

Rob Sicc said:


> Brian,  Beautiful Q view, specifically because you did it for one of my favorite topics.



So I definitely am a newbie, what's a Q view? I just thought it was a beautiful subject! Haha

Also, pancetta is a household necessity during the holidays here in my house (I come from a very Italian family). I would be interested in the recipe. It's essentially the same thing as bacon but not smoked right?


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 19, 2014)

bbraun17, your mistake was in letting other people try it.

I am now supplying bacon to my daughter and s-i-l, my parents, next door neighbor, and 2 other friends and their families. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It is the only thing my wife will eat, that isn't on her diet.

Sometimes I wish it wasn't so good.


----------



## migraine (Sep 20, 2014)

I have been going to a sausage/meat market for the past 30 years Called Mattern's Deli in Orange, Ca.

Two of the things that I just love is: one, their double smoke bacon.  Double smoked just like the name says

The other is my favorite, Hungarian style bacon.  It is cured and smoked bacon and then fully coated in sweet Hungarian paprika and crushed garlic. My God, this stuff is orgasmic.  Europeans eat it cold sliced like a deli meat.   I prefer it fried to firm, not real crispy.  Oh, never, never, NEVER throw out the left over grease.  It makes killer fried/scrambled eggs or even fried rice. 

Bummer for me is I only have 1/4lb left and I now live 8hrs away....   :~(

-Brian


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 20, 2014)

bbraun17 said:


> So I definitely am a newbie, what's a Q view? I just thought it was a beautiful subject! Haha
> 
> Also, pancetta is a household necessity during the holidays here in my house (I come from a very Italian family). I would be interested in the recipe. It's essentially the same thing as bacon but not smoked right?




Well it's kinda the same process but more ingredients in the dry rub

5lb piece pork belly
4cloves of garlic, minced
2 teaspoons pink salt
2ounces/50grams kosher salt
2tbls dark brown sugar
4tble black pepper
2tbls juniper berries crushed
4bay leaves crumbled
1 teaspoon grated nutmeg
4-5springs of thyme

Mix all of the ingredients into a bowl except for 2tbls black pepper
Rub belly (the pork belly that is) with the rub
Place in 2gallon ziplock bag
QFridge for 7days. On a daily basis take bag out and rub pok through bag.  Don't take it out.
On the 7th day remove belly from bag, rinse under cold water then pat dry.
Sprinkle meat with remaining black pepper
Roll length wise and tie up very tighly.
I then lay it in frige for a few weeks.  You can hand it if you like.
You will be happy you did.

Let me know if you have any questions.  Feel free to pm me.

By the way when you build a thread with great pictures of your smoke it's called a Q view


----------

